# Smoking with a Ugly Drum Smoker-Brisket



## dwoodul (Jan 14, 2014)

Looking for someone that has done a lot of smoking on a drum smoker. I have been smoking for many years on a off set, but still little new to the drum smokers. My question is really about the time and temp for cooking the brisket. My first 2 turned out really well at about 5-6hrs with a hour in the cooler. My last one didn't turn out as great. Little tuff. I think part of the problem was that I may have pulled it off early not closer 10 190. 

Any suggestiongs? I typically cook at 12-14lb brisket at 200-225 for 6hrs on the drum smokers.


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 14, 2014)

Usually go about 275 for most meats (not poultry though)   including brisket...seems to be a good average temp.    I like using a holy diffuser also because it helps even out temps.


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 14, 2014)

That is very fast for a 12 pound brisket!  Have you checked the accuracy of your therms? You may be cooking at a much higher temp.Just sayin.

  Mike


----------



## dwoodul (Jan 14, 2014)

The temp maybe alittle warmer in the middle but not much. The one thing that I have seen researching is that the Drums typically cook faster than normal. Again my first 2 briskets were as good if not better than any brisket i have smoked for 10-12 hours on a traditional of set.


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't have a UDS (yet) so I can't really offer much advice. I'm sure someone will soon tho.

   Mike


----------



## geerock (Jan 14, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with cooking hotter and faster....especially for brisket. Sounds to me like you pulled it early.  And nothing wrong with letting it rest for 2 hours or more either.


----------



## dwoodul (Jan 14, 2014)

Yea Im about 100% sure i pulled it early. Was putting up 3 deer from the weekend before. I'm just curious on others experiences.


----------

